# American Students vs Islamic Propaganda



## American_Jihad (May 25, 2012)

*Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*

5/25/12 By  Larissa Scott


On May 16 and 17 of 2012, Channel One Network, a national distributor of educational videos and newscasts viewed daily by over 8,000 middle and high schools, aired a two-part video series, titled "Young and Muslim in America" and "Islam in America."

In "Young and Muslim in America: How being a part of Islam changed ten years ago, Part 1," students watch as Muhtasham Sifaat, 18, kneels on a prayer rug inside an empty classroom.  His voiceover explains how he moved around a lot when he was younger, but Islam has given him stability.  What is not revealed is that Mr. Sifaat is a political activist serving as a chapter president of the Muslim Students Association (MSA), one of the most radical Muslim Brotherhood front groups in America.

The MSA pledge states: "Allah is my lord.  Islam is my life.  The Koran is my guide.  The Sunna is my practice.  Jihad is my spirit.  Righteousness is my character.  Paradise is my goal.  I enjoin what is right.  I forbid what is wrong.  I will fight against oppression.  And I will die to establish Islam."

Kyle Smith, 22, gives an overview of the five pillars of Islam before the narrator explains:

---

Since Skittles brand candy has already become part of the Trayvon Martin media narrative, portraying a hijabed Muslima shopping for Skittles at a corner store looks more like a manipulative re-enactment of the Trayvon Martin incident, designed to reinforce the victimology trope of racial profiling.

The narrator picks up the story:

_These young people say they represent the majority of Muslims here in America.  Not the extremists._

These young girls in the video may not be extremists, but it doesn't take much to see how they are being used as figurative human shields by two just-as-innocent-looking activists of the MSA -- a patently extremist organization.  According to USA Today, NYPD "spokesman Paul Browne provided a list of 12 people arrested or convicted on terrorism charges in the United States and abroad who had once been members of Muslim student associations, which the NYPD referred to as MSAs."

Despite their efforts to radicalize the rest of the Muslim population, they do not represent the majority -- yet.  Their claim is false, pretentious, and deliberately misleading.


Articles: Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 6, 2012)

*André Carson, Indiana Congressman, Says U.S. Public Schools Should Be Modeled After Islamic Schools, (VIDEO)*






7/6/12
The Huffington Post  |  By Laura Hibbard 

André Carson, the U.S. Representative for Indiana's 7th Congressional District, created controversy when he told an Islamic Circle of North America convention that American schools should be modeled after Madrassas, or Islamic schools that are built on the foundations of the Quran, WND reports.

André Carson, Indiana Congressman, Says U.S. Public Schools Should Be Modeled After Islamic Schools, (VIDEO) (UPDATE)


----------



## onecut39 (Jul 22, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> 
> 5/25/12 By  Larissa Scott
> 
> ...



Ho Hum.  
What age groups are being shown this film?  

Do you really think the average student (or any student)will be converted on the basis of seeing this short film?  

Is it your choice to radicalize our student to view all Muslims as enemies?  

Believe me, if a couple billion Muslims really were out to destroy us you life would be a lot worse.

How afraid you must be.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 23, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlPmq_wUr9w]European countries soon Islamic States - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2012)

good luck with that. Most teems don't pay a ttention to anything but what they are most interested in, and it ain't a strict religion, or fanatical calls of war.
He might have more luck if he used an IPAD device, but,,,


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 23, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> good luck with that. Most teems don't pay a ttention to anything but what they are most interested in, and it ain't a strict religion, or fanatical calls of war.
> He might have more luck if he used an IPAD device, but,,,



http://www.investigativeproject.org/documents/testimony/302.pdf


----------



## blimpo (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread would be hillarious if it wasn't filled with paranoia...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 25, 2012)

blimpo said:


> This thread would be hillarious if it wasn't filled with paranoia...



Let me guess, you're a liberal...


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 26, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread would be hillarious if it wasn't filled with paranoia...
> ...



I'll bet he's a moderate republican


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cynic's hat on: why would American students be any more influenced by Islamic teaching than they are by Christian teaching? American students today are only interested in themselves, texting, booze / drugs, sports, and that other topic we can't mention in polite company. Hat off.

Seriously 'Stealth propaganda' aren't there at least a billion Muslims in the world with a small number of nutcases, terrorists, or other crazies? I think if the OP writer were honest they'd find as many nutcases, terrorists, or other crazies in any religion. Just look. 

Education though is kinda interesting as a topic, for College creates 'communists' according to some on the right, and yet all the college kids I know are only interested in the above interests and getting a job after indoctrination. 

But hold on a minute, seems the right is right and college does lead to rational thought after all.   Read below.

'CPAC's boy wonder swings left'  "I think it was naive,&#8221; Krohn now says of the speech. &#8220;It&#8217;s a 13-year-old kid saying stuff that he had heard for a long time.&#8230; I live in Georgia. We&#8217;re inundated with conservative talk in Georgia.&#8230; The speech was something that a 13-year-old does. You haven&#8217;t formed all your opinions. You&#8217;re really defeating yourself if you think you have all of your ideas in your head when you were 12 or 13. It&#8217;s impossible. You haven&#8217;t done enough." Jonathan Krohn: CPAC's boy wonder swings left - POLITICO.com


Of course you could always attend school in Louisiana I hear they have dinosaurs roaming the swamps down there.  A quick peek at the future Louisiana science curriculum &#8211; Pharyngula


http://www.usmessageboard.com/educa...ed-checks-and-balances-on-global-warming.html


----------



## squeeze berry (Jul 26, 2012)

one the the parents of my downs student wants her 10th grader to be in regular classes so that she can have positive role models and someone to emulate. The student will be placed in some regular classes per FAPE, but...........

1. the mother insulted the students in the child's self-contained classes. Those students are actually well behaved.

2. The little downs girl will now be privy to conversations about booze, drugs, sex and the like. Mind you, the downs girl has the mentality of a 1st grader.


----------



## blimpo (Jul 26, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread would be hillarious if it wasn't filled with paranoia...
> ...




Wrongo- I have common sense. 

There are enough things in this life to worry about, I don't go looking for others...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 26, 2012)

blimpo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > blimpo said:
> ...



Hey Limpo, have some common sense and read the Koran/Qur'an...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hamas-linked CAIR in Your Kids Classroom*

1/6/12
by Pamela Geller

Why is a Hamas-linked Muslim Brotherhood organization given entrée in public schools? In the American Thinker December 19, I asked: Why is a representative of a terror-linked organization, a defender of jihad terror groups and an apologist for Islamic supremacism welcome to speak in public schools? 

I was referring to Hassan Shibly, a representative of the Hamas-linked Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), who spoke at Tampas Steinbrenner High School in November. After I broke the story at my website Atlas Shrugs on December 4, giving specifics of where and when the CAIR rep spoke, and then published the article in the Thinker, Hamas High School in Florida?, patriots made hundreds of calls and sent hundreds of letters, emails, Tweets and Facebook messages in protest to Steinbrenner school officials. 

---

Hamas-linked CAIR in Your Kid


----------



## blimpo (Jul 27, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...





I don't have one.

Can I borrow yours?


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2012)

*UC Irvine Student Government Approves Anti-Israel Boycott*


November 16, 2012 
By Arnold Ahlert

Even as missiles launched from Gaza are killing innocent Israelis, there is no rest for the anti-Semitic, Israel-bashers at the University of California, Irvine. On Tuesday night, the student senate passed a non-binding resolution requesting that the school divest from eight companies currently doing business with the Jewish State. In a unanimous 16-0 vote, the Associated Students-UC Irvine (ASUCI) targeted Caterpillar, Cement Roadstones Holding, Cemex, General Electric, Hewlett-Packard, Raytheon, Sodastream, and L-3 Communications, as companies that profit from Israels occupation of Palestine. The resolution awaits the approval of UC Irvine student governments executive board, a body that would forward it to the schools administration. If both entities approve, UC-Irvine would be the first California campus to do so.

Given UC-Irvines track record of anti-Semitism, such a ground-breaking move would doubtlessly thrill campus leftists, most notably UC-Irvines Muslim Student Union (MSU). In an article for Commentary Magazine in 2010, Kenneth Marcus outlines that track record. During the first years of the 21st centuryon the campus of the University of California at Irvine, Jewish students were physically and verbally harassed, threatened, shoved, stalked, and targeted by rock-throwing groups and individuals, he writes. Jewish property was defaced with swastikas, and a Holocaust memorial was vandalized. Signs were posted on campus showing a Star of David dripping with blood. Jews were chastised for arrogance by public speakers whose appearance at the institution was subsidized by the university. They were called dirty Jew and f**king Jew, told to go back to Russia and burn in hell, and heard other students and visitors to the campus urge one another to slaughter the Jews.

The MSU on campus has staged many anti-Israel events, including a large gathering every spring where some of the more virulent anti-Semites, including leaders of the Sabiqun movement, which advocates for the creation of a global Islamic state, bash Israel with impunity.

In May 2010, Imam Abdul Malik Ali, leader of a mosque in Oakland, compared Jews to Nazis, expressed support for Hamas, Hezbollah and Islamic Jihad, and called for the destruction of the apartheid state of Israel. Alis speech was part of the MSU-hosted program called Israeli Apartheid Week: A Call to Boycott, Divest and Sanction, which included other anti-Israel speakers such as author Norman Finkelstein, who has made a career out of distorting the history of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict; Alison Weir, who frames Israel as a violent aggressor, with the United States acting as its accomplice; and Hatem Bazian, president of the anti-Israel American Muslims for Palestine. This event was part of an effort to jumpstart the divestment process mentioned above.

---
UC Irvine Student Government Approves Anti-Israel Boycott


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4pjrmH967c]"Paranoia In B Flat Major" Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2012)

eots said:


> "Paranoia In B Flat Major" Music Video - YouTube


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > "Paranoia In B Flat Major" Music Video - YouTube
> ...



*according to Fox news Israeli only had prior knowledge*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIZW959vJc]Fox News expose: Israelis had foreknowledge of 9-11. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2012)

eots said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So you're one of those 9/11 ass holers, good luck with that, moron...


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2012)

*Ya Me ,the FBI.top ranking justice dept members and Fox News...lol*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SBWJ8jaFrg]911 and the Israeli Spy Ring Fox news 2001 part 2 of 2. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 16, 2012)

It is best to be inoculated against a disease.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 4, 2012)

*The Muslim Plan to Take over America From the Inside*

December 3, 2012 
by Gary DeMar

---
Liberals understood that education was the way to change a nation from the inside. If you have control over the education of children and the content of the curriculum, you can change the direction of the nation without ever firing a shot. It takes time; but it can be done.

Muslims also understand this methodology. Thats why they are setting up schools in the United States. They are using our freedoms against us.

---
Muslims understand that to put their children in a government school would mean that a large percentage of them would be lost to their Islamic ideals. In order to reshape America and make it Islamic, the process of Islamization must begin with the children. Year after year more Islamic-trained young people will make their way into American society and begin to take over the centers of power. Were already seeing it in politics. Presently, there are two Muslims in Congress.

---

Read more: The Muslim Plan to Take over America From the Inside


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 7, 2012)

*Textbooks, Lies, and Vulnerable Kids*

By Janet Tassel
12/7/12


Last week, a panel convened in Newton, Massachusetts, the well-heeled suburb of Boston.  Newton, which Barney Frank represented in Congress for decades, is the epicenter for Jewish liberals, who spring up like gluten-free organic mushrooms on the lawns of Tudor mansions.  But some of their multicultural sanctimony is wearing a trifle thin -- at least for those few who care.  Their textbooks, it seems, are pockmarked with anti-Israel bias.

---


Jacobs makes the altogether sensible suggestion that "Newton taxpayers and parents should expect the school committee to promote openness and transparency and share all texts, study guides, handouts and class curriculums online."


High expectations?  The end of anti-Semitic bias?  We must wait and see.


Read more: Articles: Textbooks, Lies, and Vulnerable Kids


----------



## 4Horsemen (Dec 31, 2012)

onecut39 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> ...



Young minds are very impressionable and Muslim parents make it a point to their kids that they do not become too "Westernized". So the seeds of Anti-American sentiment is injected into their minds at a very young age. 

And if you don't know this, how ignorant you must be.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 25, 2013)

*Manufacturing Islamophobia at UC Berkeley*


January 25, 2013 
By Cinnamon Stillwell 

Scholars of the Middle East would do well to follow the lead of the Associated Press (AP), which last year struck the political term Islamophobia from the new edition of its widely used Stylebook, explaining that -phobia, an irrational, uncontrollable fear, often a form of mental illness should not be used in political or social contexts, including homophobia and Islamophobia. Given that the word was invented in the early 1990s by a Muslim Brotherhood front organization, the Northern Virginia-based International Institute for Islamic Thought (IIIT), in order to silence critics of Islamism by branding them as irrational racists and hate-mongersaccording to former IIIT member Abdur-Rahman Muhammad who was present at the timeAP made a wise decision.

In contrast, the field of Middle East studiesin partnership with organizations such as the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), an Islamist outfit linked by the United States government to Hamas and the Muslim Brotherhood posing as a defender of civil rightshas become one of the key proponents of the myth that Islamophobia is sweeping the nation. Professors of Middle East studies regularly use the phrase in both public lectures and the classroom, while producing books, op-eds, reports, and programs devoted to the promulgation of this deliberately misleading term.

...

Manufacturing ?Islamophobia? at UC Berkeley


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 30, 2013)

*Jewish Students Threatened at UC Davis*


January 29, 2013 
By Leila Beckwith and Tammi Rossman-Benjamin

As you know, we are faculty members at the University of California, who have been investigating and documenting anti-Jewish bigotry on California public university campuses for the last several years.

We are writing to you now to express our serious concern regarding an incident that occurred during a student protest on November 19, 2012, during which UCD students occupied an administration building on campus. We believe that numerous violations of state and federal law and university policy may have occurred at the event.  To our knowledge, your administration has neither acknowledged nor addressed these violations.

In addition, it appears that at least 5 university administrators, including the Vice Chancellor of Student Affairs, were present and witnessed much of this behavior, yet they did not take action to ensure the safety of the *students who were targets of possible assault and hate crimes.* Please see below for an account of the events as well as the federal and state laws and university policies which were potentially violated as a result of them.

...

Violations of Federal, State, and University Policy

We would like to bring to your attention the following aspects of this deeply troubling series of events:

1) We believe that incidents of this sort have the potential to create liability under the following legal authority:

 Civil assault (Restatement 2d, Torts §21) - An actor is subject to liability to another for assault if (a) he acts intending to cause a harmful or offensive contact with a person, or an imminent apprehension of such a contact, and (b) the other is thereby put in such imminent apprehension.

 Civil battery (Restatement 2d, Torts §13,18) - An actor is subject to liability to another for battery if (a) he acts intending to cause a harmful or offensive contact with a person, and (b) harmful or offensive contact with the person directly results.

 Criminal assault (CA Penal Code 240) - Assault is an unlawful attempt, coupled with a present ability, to commit a violent injury on the person of another. To be charged with criminal assault, physical contact is not required.  A person must simply place another in reasonable fear of immediate bodily harm.

 Criminal battery (CA Penal Code 242) - Battery is any willful and unlawful use of force or violence upon the person of another.

 Disturbing the peace (CA Penal Code 415(3) - It is illegal to maliciously and willfully disturb another person by loud and unreasonable noise[and to] use offensive words in a public place which are inherently likely to provoke an immediate violent reaction. In other words, it is illegal to use offensive words that necessarily invite a breach of the peace.

 CA Civil Code 51.7 The Ralph Civil Rights Act - All persons within the jurisdiction of this state have the right to be free from any violence, or intimidation by threat of violence, committed against their persons or property because of their race, color, religion, ancestry, national origin, political affiliation, sex, sexual orientation, age, disability, or position in a labor dispute, or because another person perceives them to have one or more of those characteristics.

 CA Civil Code 52.1 The Bane Civil Rights Act -  If a person or persons, whether or not acting under color of law, interferes by threats, intimidation, or coercion, or attempts to interfere by threats, intimidation, or coercion, with the exercise or enjoyment by any individual or individuals of rights secured by the Constitution or laws of the United States, or of the rights secured by the Constitution or laws of this state, the Attorney General, or any district attorney or city attorney may bring a civil action for injunctive and other appropriate equitable relief in the name of the people of the State of California, in order to protect the peaceable exercise or enjoyment of the right or rights secured.

 CA Penal Code 422.6 - No person, whether or not acting under color of law, shall by force or threat of force, willfully injure, intimidate, interfere with, oppress, or threaten any other person in the free exercise or enjoyment of any right or privilege secured to him or her by the Constitution or laws of this state or by the Constitution or laws of the United States in whole or in part because of one or more of the actual or perceived characteristics of the victim.

 Title VI of the 1964 Civil Rights Act  Prohibits discrimination on the grounds of race, color, or national origin in programs or activities receiving Federal financial assistance.



2) We believe the protesters behavior may have violated the following UC Davis policies and principles:



 UC Standards of Conduct for Students 102.06 -  prohibiting the unauthorized possessionof any University properties.

 UC Standards of Conduct for Students 102.08 -  prohibiting  physical assault, including threats of violence, or other conduct that threatens the health or safety of a person.

  UC Standards of Conduct for Students 102.09 - prohibiting racial and other forms of harassment, defined as conduct that is so severeobjectively offensive, and so substantially impairs a persons access to University programs or activities, that the person is effectively denied equal access to the Universitys resources and opportunities on the basis of his or her racenational or ethnic origin, alienage, religionor perceived membership in any of these classifications.

 UC Policies Applying to Campus Activities, Organizations and Students (PACAOS) Section 30 - The University is committed to assuring that all persons may exercise the constitutionally protected rights of free expression, speech, assembly, and worshipIt is the responsibility of the Chancellor to assure an ongoing opportunity for the expression of a variety of viewpoints.

  UC Davis Policies and Procedures Manual Ch. 270 Section 05(C) -  The University prohibits illegal, arbitrary, or unreasonable discriminatory practices. Campus organizations receiving University privileges, assistance, or supervision must abide by the Universitys policy on nondiscrimination to qualify for any University privileges or assistance.

 UC Davis Policies and Procedures Manual Ch. 270 Section 20 - Public expression in the form of freedom of speech and advocacy may be exercised on University properties at such times and places and in such a manner as is compatible with the use of the property and as follows: 1) Assures orderly conduct; 2) Avoids disruption or interference with University operations; 3) Allows for the free flow of persons and traffic; 4) Avoids disruption or interference with the ability of the University to carry out its responsibilities as an educational institution; 5) Protects the rights of all individuals who use University properties; 6) Protects persons against practices that would make them involuntary audiences; 7) Assures the safety of all members of the University community; 8)  Does not interfere with property entrances or exits.

 UC Davis Student Judicial Affairs Statement on Free Expression - Efforts to quell unpopular opinions (e.g., by shouting down a speaker) stifle discourse and cut off dialogueEven legal acts of intolerance and incivility erode our capacity to trust, and to work, live, and learn togetherWe can uphold both the need for respect and understanding and the right of free speech by responding appropriately to each incident. Crimes must be investigated and prosecuted to the fullest extent, and infringement of civil rights must be addressed by campus administrative processes and/or state or federal agencies. Discriminatory acts or violations of campus conduct standards, including disruption, are subject to disciplinary sanctions or grievances.

  UC Davis Principles of Community - strives to maintain a climate of justice marked by respect for each other.affirms the right of freedom of expressionand commitment to the highest standards of civility and decency towards allrecognizing the right of every individual to think and speak as dictated by personal belief, to express any idea, and to disagree with or counter anothers point of view promoting open expression of our individuality and our diversity within the bounds of courtesy, sensitivity and respect. In addition UC Davis vows to confront and reject all manifestations of discrimination, including those based on race, ethnicityreligious or political beliefs, statusor any of the other differences among people which have been excuses for misunderstanding, dissension or hatredstriving to build a true community based on mutual respect and caring.



3) We believe the UCD administrators and staff members who witnessed the illegal and unethical behavior of the protestors but did not take action may have been negligent in carrying out their administrative responsibilities:

...


Jewish Students Threatened at UC Davis


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 25, 2013)

*Inside the Muslim Student Association Conference, Part 1*

February 25, 2013 
By Mark Tapson 

Last weekend I attended the 15th Annual Muslim Student Association (MSA) West Conference at the University of California campus in the beautiful seaside town of Santa Barbara. A thousand Muslim students flocked to the school for a packed three-day weekend of speaker sessions and workshops on spiritual tools, campus activism, and institution building, all with the supervision and support of the American branches of the subversive Muslim Brotherhood.

The MSA is a fifty-year-old Muslim Brotherhood affiliate with chapters on many hundreds of college campuses (check out this report on the MSA from Steven Emersons Investigative Project on Terrorism). The Brotherhood, as Im sure all FrontPage Mag readers know, is devoted to the elimination of Western civilization. They dont officially exist in the United States, but of course they have operated here for many decades in the guise of powerful, well-funded legacy groups, the most prominent of which were intimately involved in the MSA West Conference.

...

Predictably, the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) sponsored a two-page spread as well. CAIR, of course, is the ubiquitous face of the Brotherhood in America, passing itself off as a civil rights advocacy group when in fact it exists to hype the chimeric threat of Islamophobia, to obstruct investigations into Islamic radicalization, to shake down publicity-conscious corporations like McDonalds and Nike, and to bully over-sensitive Americans into making special concessions, not equal rights, to Muslims. Their ad sought interns to do CAIRs important work (Not every hero wears tights) and offered advice about the rights of Muslims, including the following: Know what to do if/when youre approached by FBI or law enforcement. Learn the most effective methods to get your narrative in the media. Increase your communitys influence and engagement through local and state government.

The involvement of all these suspect organizations points to Muslim Brotherhood support for the conferences aims. To be continued in Part 2.

Inside the Muslim Student Association Conference, Part 1


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 28, 2013)

*Inside the Muslim Student Association Conference, Part 2*

February 26, 2013 
By Mark Tapson 

...

Siraj Wahhaj, the imam of the Al-Taqwa mosque in Brooklyn, spoke at two main sessions at the conference: Messengers of the Messenger, about committing oneself to carrying forth the message of Muhammad today, and Cultivating Our Own Spring, about actualizing our potential to create a concrete foundation and strategy for the future. Both of his presentations were very vague and rambling. In the program booklets biography of Wahhaj, it wasnt mentioned that he had been named as a possible co-conspirator in the 1993 World Trade Center bombing, and had invited the infamous Blind Sheikh to address his congregation several times. It neglects to point out that he advocates replacing the U.S. government with an Islamic caliphate, and has supported violent jihad. You dont get involved in politics because its the American thing to do, Wahhaj said in 1991. You get involved in politics because politics are a weapon to use in the cause of Islam. A few years later he stated that In time, democracy will crumble, and there will be nothing, and the only thing that will remain will be Islam.

The cagey Wahhaj and Lekovich said nothing so controversial in the course of their MSA West conference sessions, however. After all, in addition to avoiding exposing their radical message to outsiders like myself, they are also keen to seduce into the Brotherhood fold any naïve Muslim students who might be in attendance. But the mere presence of Wahhaj and Lekovich, as well as the involvement of Brotherhood legacy groups, as I mentioned, confirm the radical underpinnings of the MSA West conference.

...

But as with Wahhaj and Lekovich, Herzallah avoided much controversy in his UCSB talk, and simply offered up the usual pleas for students to commit to political activism. All in all, statements of overt radicalism may have been in short supply at the conference, but it was teeming with overt radicals who apparently have learned to tone down their message. In the next installment of this short series, well look at some of the lesser-known speakers there whose presentations were even more political.

Inside the Muslim Student Association Conference, Part 2


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 28, 2013)

*Inside the Muslim Student Association Conference, Part 3*​
February 27, 2013 
By Mark Tapson

...

Ali Mir, Director of Muslim Student Life at the University of Southern California, whose bio was not included in the conference program booklet, lectured the crowd about white privilege in a session called Perennial Spring, probably intended to echo the disastrous Arab Spring. Mir identified cultural and economic imperialism as the basis of American foreign policy, and urged students to get politically involved in social justice: As Muslims, we demonstrate our Islamic principles by working to empower all marginalized people, regardless of their faith, reads his session description. Really? Like the marginalized Christians in Egypt and Nigeria and elsewhere where Muslim fundamentalists are slaughtering them openly? Like the marginalized Jews in Europe and elsewhere who are suffering increased violent persecution at the hands of Muslims? Mir neglected to address that contradiction.

As an example of how the organized Muslim students can effect meaningful change on campus, Mir told the audience that your friend and mine, David Horowitz delivered a talk at the University of Southern California three years ago in which he said stupid things. He didnt specify what they were, but the plan he encouraged among his fellow students at that time was to write down every racist, homophobic, and Islamophobic thing Horowitz said and force the university to issue a statement denouncing him afterward  which Mir said it did, to the applause of his uncritical audience.

Thats not quite the whole story. In fact, David Horowitz was invited by the USC College Republicans to come on campus and protest an Islamic hadith which appeared on an official USC website, calling for the genocide of Jews. His speech was attacked in advance by Students for Justice in Palestine and the USC Progressive Alliance, who made up quotes and attributed them to Horowitz to paint him as an Islamophobe and a racist. Nonetheless, Horowitz was allowed to speak at USC on November 4, 2009.

Later, the USC Vice President of Student Affairs, Michael Jackson, published an open letter in the campus newspaper, attacking the College Republicans for inviting Horowitz. He claimed that Horowitzs presence led members of our community, our Muslim students, to feel threatened, unsafe, and betrayed. This letter was also sent to every official USC student, faculty, and staff email address and was published as an ad in the Daily Trojan, which Jackson controlled. Horowitz responded with a rebuttal, which the Trojan ultimately and reluctantly printed.

...

For the approximately one thousand young people attending the 15th Annual Muslim Student Association West Conference at UC Santa Barbara, the intense weekend no doubt served as a call to personal growth and political unity. For the Muslim Brotherhood front groups that organized the event, and the mostly charismatic speakers who came with their inspirational messages, it was a successful recruitment and radicalization tool.

Inside the Muslim Student Association Conference, Part 3


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Every time you post a thread it comes back to israel and Jews. This is a ploy.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 5, 2013)

*Texas School Kids Forced to Wear Burqas  on The Glazov Gang*


March 5, 2013
By Jamie Glazov






On this weeks Glazov Gang, Morgan Brittany, Ann-Marie Murrell and Dwight Schultz gathered to discuss Texas Kids Forced to Wear Burqa. The discussion focused on the troubling Sharia education in Texas public school system. The discussion occurred in Part I and followed an analysis of Threatening Woodward, which dealt with the thought crime of a journalist in the Obama-era. Part II focused on Hagel heading to the Pentagon, MSNBC hiring Axelrod and Gibbs, CPAC 2013 coming up, and much more. To watch both parts of the two part series, see below:

Part I:

...

Texas School Kids Forced to Wear Burqas ? on The Glazov Gang


----------



## Huey (Mar 7, 2013)

white american kids are so freaked,and what about the parents of these kids aren't they saying anything or doing anything.Are all white americans chicken,pretty soon they will be on corners selling bean pies next.wearing those silly assed bowties.

                      "SalaMI and baloney to ya.


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 7, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> 
> 5/25/12 By  Larissa Scott
> 
> ...



don't you have some bed somewhere you need to be hidin' under?

psssst...heads up. last night i saw a dust bunny wearing a keffiyeh.


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 7, 2013)

Huey said:


> white american kids are so freaked,and what about the parents of these kids aren't they saying anything or doing anything.Are all white americans chicken,pretty soon they will be on corners selling bean pies next.wearing those silly assed bowties.
> 
> "SalaMI and baloney to ya.



stop being a racist. i wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth.

what? are you some ringer KKK cat put here to make black folk look bad?

i liked bobby's philosophy better.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 8, 2013)

*Liberal infestation spreading islamic propaganda in our schools?*

by Kal El 
January 19, 2012 

Here we go again, with the politically correct fucktards, ignoring the principles on which our Nation was founded (Those Judeo-Christian values, remember?), and attempting to indoctrinate our youth into bending over for islam. Enough is enough, these teachers, principals, and superintendents need  to be fired, and have their teaching credentials revoked.  Funny how it is now forbidden for kids to pray in class, at least to Jesus, but teachers will spread the lies of islam as historical fact. Only liberals would have no problem with such hypocrisy.

Taqiyya for Kids
It was the first week in October in Newton, an upscale suburb of Boston, and Tony Pagliusos daughter, a sophomore at Newton South High School, was visibly disturbed. When Tony asked her the problem, she showed him a passage from the chapter she was assigned in her World History Class. It was a chapter called Women, an Essay, from a supplemental text called The Arab World Notebook. In a paragraph devoted to women in the struggle for independence from colonial powers, we find:

...


Liberal infestation spreading islamic propaganda in our schools?


----------



## arie2l (Mar 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > This thread would be hillarious if it wasn't filled with paranoia...
> ...



I won't even guess.  You're a paranoid idiot.  
In your first c&p it quotes a young person as saying that his religion is his life.  I suppose that if that religion were your religion, you'd be thrilled with that.  But, because his religion is Islam, he's "dangerous."  
Personally, I have a problem with any religion being promoted in a public school.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 29, 2013)

Berkeley, where progressive/librals sit in trees and sling shit...

*Israel Lobby Threatening Free Speech at Berkeley?*​
March 29, 2013 
By Lee Kaplan

...

The title of a recent panel discussion at the University of California, Berkeley was ominous: SHHHH! Dont Talk About Palestine: Chuck Hagel, Judith Butler, and the Israel Lobbys Threat to Free Speech on Our Campus. Taking place in Boalt Hall at UC Berkeleys School of Law and sponsored by Students for Justice in Palestine, the event drew what appeared to be sixty hardcore anti-Israel activistsmost in their early twentieseager to embrace the notion that UC Berkeley is under siege by pro-Israel advocates seek[ing] to silence debate about Palestinian human rights and divestment from Israels occupation.

Although the event was billed as a discussion about the (nonexistent) efforts by the Israel Lobby to delay the appointment of Chuck Hagel as secretary of defense and its criticism of the political science department at Brooklyn College for co-sponsoring a recent talk on Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) by UC Berkeley rhetoric professor and anti-Israel activist Judith Butler, neither subject arose. Instead, the panel engaged in paranoid fantasies about being silenced, which, given that this was a well-publicized event at a prestigious law school on a campus where the Palestinian narrative is constantly promoted both inside and outside the classroom, were patently and even hilariously false.

Hatem Bazian, a senior lecturer in the departments of Near Eastern and ethnic studies, was introduced as the main speaker, one the 500 most influential Muslims in the world, and, in a false claim, the originator of the term Islamophobia. While the latter is untrue, Bazian does have the dubious distinction of directing UC Berkeleys Islamophobia Research & Documentation Project.

Announcing that, I come first to discuss this subject as a Palestinian and a Muslim, Bazian launched into the usual accolades surrounding the Free Speech Movement at UC Berkeley during the 1960s. Far from being a free speech advocate facing censorship, Bazian is an activist who uses his academic position to advance an anti-Israel agenda. A promoter of the BDS movement and executive director of the Holy Land Foundation-linked American Muslims for Palestine, he is infamous for having called for an Intifada in this country! at a San Francisco anti-war rally in 2004.

...

Far from producing examples of anti-Israel academics, activists, and students at UC Berkeley who have been silenced, the panel discussion was nothing more than a workshop on how to promote the Palestinian revolution on campusin part by using the field of Middle East studies as a vehicle. Tellingly, the concept of peace for two states living side-by-side never arose. If this is the extent of the Israel Lobbys impact on how Palestine is discussed on campus, it poses no threat to the legions of anti-Israel advocates.

?Israel Lobby? Threatening Free Speech at Berkeley?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 29, 2013)

onecut39 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> ...



Teaching anyone that Muslims are our enemies ins't "radicalizing", its simply telling the truth.  We already are enemies of Islam.  They have declared war on us.

Give Muslims access to nukes, and armies as capable as our own, and it would be a lot worse.  Just because they don't yet have those capablities doesn't mean they are not a threat or that they are not our enemy.


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 30, 2013)

theHawk said:


> onecut39 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



In case you haven't noticed, it's the Americans that have been murdering Muslims by the hundreds of thousands in their own lands for the last 20+ years.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 10, 2013)

*Academics or Agitprop Artists?*

April 10, 2013 
By Fjordman 

In late 2012, the academics Øystein Sørensen, Bernt Hagtvet and Bjørn Arne Steine, among others, published a work in Norway called Høyreekstremisme. Ideer og bevegelser i Europa (Right-wing extremism. Ideas and Movements in Europe) I figure prominently in this book, which in my view symbolizes the decay and intellectual dishonesty in modern academia.

Co-editors Bernt Hagtvet and Øystein Sørensen, both of them professors at the University of Oslo, suggest that my ideology is anti-democratic and dangerous and will lead to oppressive and authoritarian societies. It is unclear how this could be the case, since I want to move power away from unelected supranational organizations such as the EU, and back to the people, and reduce state interference in the lives of individual citizens. I must be the first alleged Fascist in history who wants less state power over the lives of individual citizens.

The chapter written by Vidar Enebakk on Fjordmans radicalization is particularly incompetent and ridiculously politicized. For example, he refers totally uncritically to the report Fear, Inc. The Roots of the Islamophobia Network in America from 2011, which was published by the left-wing organization The Center for American Progress, with several Muslim collaborators.

This report was clearly intended to smear people in North America and other Western countries who oppose Islamization and sharia law in any significant way. It also tied Breiviks terror attacks directly to the emergence of so-called organized Islamophobia.

...

Yet instead of applauding me for doing this, Enebakk responded by accusing me of engaging in shady and possibly illegal activities. Clearly, this is a person who is not interested in honest debate.

Vidar Enebakk is engaged in systematic character assassination, not research. His obsessive preoccupation with me gives Mr. Enebakk a profile resembling that of a cyber-stalker  a bit like Anders Behring Breivik once was.

He is a living symbol of the decline of modern academia.

Academics or Agitprop Artists? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2013)

*Senior Boston Bomber Recently Turned Religious, Attended Anti-American Mosque*​
April 19, 2013 
By Daniel Greenfield

The media is still baffled, completely baffled as to the motives of the terrorists. Dzhokhar Tsarnaevs favorite song was We Will Dedicate Our Lives to the Jihad. But what can a little detail like that tell us about him?

Nothing.

His aunt is equally baffled.

...

Baffling.

He dropped out of the university and became more religious and listened to Jihadist sermons and music. And he attended a mosque which wasnt terribly pro-American.

...

Again baffling.

Americans for Peace and Tolerance has been saying the same thing over and over again about Islamist mosques in Boston only to be jeered and abused for sounding the alarm.

Perhaps the owner of this car with the Coexist bumper sticker hijacked by a member in good standing of the Religion of Peace could ponder the practical implications of that. But like the media, he is almost certainly baffled.

The one thing we all know is that Islam has nothing to do with it. Nothing at all.

Coexist.



 
Senior Boston Bomber Recently Turned Religious, Attended Anti-American Mosque | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2013)

*UC Berkeley "Islamophobia" prof Hatem Bazian equates Boston jihad bombings with "Islamophobia"*

Posted by Robert on May 15, 2013 

The aptly-named professor Hatem Bazian some years ago called for an "intifada" in the U.S. Here, he completely ignores the fact that the Tsarnaev brothers were Muslims acting, in their own words, in the defense of Islam. He offers no action on the part of Muslim communities in the U.S. to prevent other young Muslims from getting the idea that murdering Infidels is a way to defend Islam. Instead, as one would expect from a charter member of the "Islamophobia" propaganda industry, he equates the Tsarnaevs' murders, which he calls "horrific crimes," with those who spoke accurately about what motivated those murders, whom he accuses of "crimes against our collective consciousness."

...

UC Berkeley "Islamophobia" prof Hatem Bazian equates Boston jihad bombings with "Islamophobia" - Jihad Watch


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

*Islamic Science or Islamic Propaganda?*

June 14, 2013 By Bruce Bawer






For years now, as we all know, newspapers, magazines, and book publishers around the Western world have shrunk from publishing texts that touch on some of the more uncomfortable truths about Islam, preferring instead to give us all but idyllic accounts of Muslim history and belief and hagiographies of its prophet. Similarly, film, TV, and theater producers have gotten into the habit of scrubbing scripts free of anything that might be considered critical of Islam, even as theyve given the green light to one project after another that has done a thoroughgoing job of whitewashing the Religion of Peace.

Museums, too, have played this same timid game, quietly removing centuries-old images of Muhammed from display and putting them into storage for fear of offending believers. Meanwhile, museumgoers have been treated to shows that are sheer Islamic propaganda.

...

Whos behind this boatload of B.S.? Was it put together, as most traveling museum exhibitions are, by a legitimate museum of international standing? Was it curated by a respected, credentialed historian of science? Well, no. Officially anyway, the exhibition was created, and is sponsored, by an outfit called MTE Studios, which describes itself as a specialized consultancy firm focused on themed architecture and interactive learning experiences. Indeed, Sultans of Science is said to be the traveling version of an exhibition that is on permanent display in a mall in Dubai and that MTE put together in partnership with an institution called the Research House for Islamic Studies & Heritage Revival. (The website of the Norwegian Museum of Science and Technology, by the way, links to an MTE press release that, making even great claims for Islamic science than does the museums own website, refers to the remarkable achievements of Muslim civilization and promises that Europeans who drop in on Sultans of Science will be amazed to learn about the significant role the Islamic scholars have played in modern science, from astronomy to medicine to engineering to navigation and optics.)

...

Somebody on Facebook had the following to say about this vexing situation: A public institution that threatens to report critics to Facebook administratorsthats something I never would have thought possible in Norway. Well, wed all better get used to it  or start making a lot of noise about this nasty business in other public fora before they get closed down, too.

?Islamic Science? or Islamic Propaganda? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

*Islamic Supremacist Nominated as UC Student Regent*

June 13, 2013 By Robert Spencer 






A UC Berkeley senior who is a venomous supporter of the jihad against Israel and member of several Islamic supremacist groups with links to jihad terror has been nominated to become the University of California student regent for the 2014-15 academic year.

The student regent participates in a board that sets policies for the entire University of California system, which consists of ten campuses throughout the state. Sadia Saifuddin is expected to be confirmed as student regent by the full Board of Regents next month.

The hijabbed Saifuddin would be the first Muslim student regent. My faith, she explained, is a big part of my life. What I love the most about Islam is that it preaches tolerance and love, which is the reason that I have close friends and networks outside of the Muslim community as well.

Yet Saifuddins record at UC-Berkeley is hardly one of tolerance and love. She co-sponsored a BDS resolution in the Berkeley student Senate, calling on the entire University of California system to divest companies that do business with Israel, based on the spurious premise that Israel is occupying Palestinian territory.

...

Islamic Supremacist Nominated as UC Student Regent | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jun 15, 2013)

All these guy does is post hilarious gibberish from FrontPagemag= David Horowtiz loon opinion articles.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> All these guy does is post hilarious gibberish from FrontPagemag= David Horowtiz loon opinion articles.



BecauseYouDON'TKnow, I understand you rather hear it from the liberal swill...

Sadia Saifuddin (BA '14) Nominated as Student Regent


...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 18, 2013)

*Open Letter to the UC Regents*

June 18, 2013 By David Horowitz and Jeffrey Wienir

Editors note: Sadia Saifuddin, a UC Berkeley senior and a member of the MSA and Students for Justice in Palestine, Muslim Brotherhood front groups that regularly sponsor Israel Apartheid Weeks, was recently nominated to become the University of California student regent for the 2014-15 academic year.  In addition to sponsoring anti-Israel resolutions on campus including one calling for divestment from companies that do business with Israel, she is behind the vicious attack on Tammi Rossman-Benjamin, a lecturer at UC Santa Cruz and one of the lone defenders of Israel amongst faculty within the University of California system.  The following is an open letter to the Regents of the University of California, urging them not to confirm Saifuddin when they convene next month.

Sign This Letter and Send the UC Regents a Message:

...

Open Letter to the UC Regents | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 5, 2013)

*The Lies and Misrepresentations of Reza Aslan*

August 5, 2013 By Majid Rafizadeh





FOX interview http://theweek.com/article/index/247698/watch-fox-news-defends-terrible-interview-with-reza-aslan

Among the Islamists and supporters of Sharia law, there is one individual in particular who has been capable of making money by misrepresenting himself and his credentials: the tireless self-promoter, Reza Aslan. After 9/11, Reza Aslan found the environment ripe in the United States to make profits by exaggerating and fabricating his qualifications.

First of all, Reza Aslan has continuously presented himself as a professor of religion. This is done in an attempt to sell his few books, which lack academic and credible references. In one of his recent interviews, Aslan claims, &#8220;I am a scholar of religions with four degrees including one in the New Testament . . . I am an expert with a Ph.D. in the history of religions . . . I am a professor of religions, including the New Testament &#8211; that&#8217;s what I do for a living, actually . . . To be clear, I want to emphasize one more time, I am a historian, I am a Ph.D. in the history of religions.&#8221; Aslan also recently said on Twitter, &#8220;I have a BA, MA and PhD in the history of Western Religions so yes, again, I am an ACTUAL expert in Judaism.&#8221;

In actuality, Reza Aslan is not a &#8220;professor of religion,&#8221; and what he claims he does &#8220;for a living&#8221; is an outrageous inaccuracy. Reza Aslan is an associate professor in the Creative Writing program at the University of California, Riverside.  He teaches there based on his Master of Fine Arts degree in fiction from Iowa, his relevant academic credential.

...

The Lies and Misrepresentations of Reza Aslan | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 1, 2013)

*Anti-Zionism Arrives, in Disguise, at Indiana U.*

October 1, 2013 By Edward Alexander






...

A Panglossian sociologist writing in the Chronicle of Higher Education assured readers that calls to destroy Israel, or to throw it into the Mediterranean Seaare not evidence of hatred of Jews, but merely reflect a quarrel with the State of Israel.

When questions were raised in November 2003 about the indecency of Harvard and Columbia honoring and playing host to Oxford poetaster Tom Paulin after he had urged that Jews living in Judea/Samaria should be shot dead and announced that he never believed that Israel had the right to exist at all, his apologists in Cambridge and Morningside Heights defended his right to criticize Israeli policy.

The learned Swedish Chancellor of Justice (Goran Lambertz) in 2006 ruled that repeated calls from the Grand Mosque of Stockholm to kill the Jews by dispatching suicide bombers to Israel were not unlawful racial incitement to murder. Rather, ruled this Swedish Solomon, they

_should be judged differently and therefore be regarded as permissible because, although highly critical of the Jews, they were used by one side in an ongoingconflict where calls to arms and insults are part of the everyday climate in the rhetoric that surrounds it._

...

Anti-Zionism Arrives, in Disguise, at Indiana U. | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 30, 2013)

*The Brotherhood on Campus: Your Tax Dollars at Work*

October 30, 2013 By Ryan Mauro






The National Endowment for the Humanities says it &#8220;strengthens our republic by promoting excellence in the humanities.&#8221; Apparently, the federal agency believes that funding student outreach by the International Institute of Islamic Thought (IIIT), a U.S. Muslim Brotherhood entity, fits this description.

On October 24, IIIT held an outreach event at Shenandoah University in Winchester, VA with the school&#8217;s Muslim Students Association, another group founded by the Muslim Brotherhood.

The IIIT summary states that the program &#8220;is offered in cooperation with the National Endowment for the Humanities&#8221; and the event is supported by Student Life&#8217;s Intercultural Programs, the College of Arts and Sciences and the Alson H. Smith Jr. Library.

The FBI had informants inside the U.S. Muslim Brotherhood network that warned about IIIT&#8217;s plan to &#8220;institute the Islamic Revolution in the United States&#8221; as far back as 1988. A declassified FBI document shows that a spy recalled the leadership &#8220;stated that the Muslims in the United States have to be prepared for martyrdom.&#8221;

The spy said that IIIT was currently focused on &#8220;peacefully get[ting] inside the United States government and also American universities.&#8221; Therefore, in this case, IIIT is using a taxpayer-funded federal agency to pursue the objective it has pursued for decades.

A 1991 U.S. Muslim Brotherhood memo, later seized by the authorities, substantiated the FBI informant&#8217;s reporting. The secret document listed IIIT as one of the Brotherhood&#8217;s secret fronts as part of its &#8220;work in America as a kind of grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within.&#8221;

...

Readers are encouraged to send this article and the Clarion Project&#8217;s full profile of IIIT to Shenandoah University. The listed contact for the event is Dean Cal Allen (callen@su.edu). The school can also be contacted at shenuniv@su.edu and 540-665-4500.

The National Endowment for the Humanities can be contacted at info@neh.gov and 202-606-8400. You can also write the agency at 1100 Pennsylvania Ave, NW, Washington, D.C., 20506.

Every cent given to a Muslim Brotherhood-linked organization is a cent wasted. American taxpayers need to make their voices heard.

...

The Brotherhood on Campus: Your Tax Dollars at Work | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 3, 2013)

*Palestinian Nazis*

December 3, 2013 
by Ari Soffer






Just over a week since an American university severed ties with the Hamas-linked Al-Quds University in Jerusalem, after pictures emerged showing a Nazi-style on-campus rally by Islamic Jihad in November, further evidence of fascist-style events at the flagship Palestinian Arab institution has emerged.

Video footage, posted by MEMRI (the Middle East Media Research Institute), shows clips from two separate rallies at Al-Quds University, in which Islamic Jihad members, cheered on by other students, take part in a live performance at which they brandish imitation assault rifles and black Islamist flags, and give Nazi salutes.

...

Palestinian Nazis | FrontPage Magazine

---> Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


...


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 4, 2013)

*Georgetowns Interfaith Sham*


December 2, 2013 by Ryan Mauro






Georgetown Universitys Saudi-funded interfaith center is in hot water. A speaking engagement with an Egyptian Nazi was cancelled but Islamists need not worry: Muslim Brotherhood supporters and 9/11 Truthers are still welcome, as is a senior Obama Administration official allied with the U.S. Muslim Brotherhood.

The Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Center for Muslim-Christian Understanding is led by Dr. John Esposito, arguably the strongest non-Muslim defender of the U.S. Muslim Brotherhood network. It receives significant Saudi funding, such as a $20 million donation in 2005.

On November 21, it held its 20th annual conference themed, Muslim-Christian Relations in the 21st Century: Challenges and Opportunities. The chairman of the first panel was Natana DeLong-Bas, a known 9/11 Truther.

She said in 2006, I do not find any evidence that would make me agree that Osama Bin Laden was behind the attack on the Twin Towers of the World Trade Center. She is also a defender of Wahhabism, one of the most tyrannical practices of Islam, and disagrees that it bears responsibility for inspiring the 9/11 attacks.

DeLong-Bas also says that the Hamas terrorist group is a better promoter of democracy and human rights in the Middle East than the U.S. government. She says American efforts do not rise to the level of what Hamas has achieved, complimenting their work in health care and education.

...

The recent reporting on Georgetown Universitys Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Center for Muslim-Christian Understanding shows that the Muslim Brotherhood never quit its plan to influence American academia.

Georgetown?s Interfaith Sham | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 27, 2013)

*American Studies and Israel-Hatred*

December 26, 2013 by Bruce Bawer






...

Today, alas, American Studies has devolved into yet another of those academic studies  Cultural Studies, Queer Studies, and so on  that exist for no other purpose than to brainwash naïve, ill-educated students into embracing far-left ideology and hating their country. Accordingly, the emphasis isnt on Americas accomplishments but its purported offenses. For these folks, the West is synonymous with colonialism, imperialism, and capitalism  all of which they view as thoroughly abhorrent phenomena  and America is the very Ground Zero of evil, the heart of the Wests darkness. (Meanwhile other civilizations are viewed as the Wests innately benign, guiltless victims, whose offenses are justified as understandable consequences of, or legitimate reactions to, Western exploitation and oppression.)

...

As Chayfitzs apologia inadvertently underscores, the question he and his comrades in arms arent willing to face up to is this: if youre going to boycott Israeli universities as a way of pressuring Israel to give up colonialism, why not boycott American universities until America gives itself back to the Indians? Why target a mere outpost of the evil West and not the Wests red hot center? This question is especially interesting when one considers that the European imperialists who made possible the founding of Purdue, Cornell, and other such institutions had no historical claim whatsoever to the North American continent, whereas the Jewish imperialists who founded Israel were, as it happens, the heirs of people who had lived in that very place thousands of years ago. And the only answer to the question, of course, is that if the buffoons for the ASA acted consciously upon what they claim to be their own principles, theyd be obliged to boycott their own employers, and quit their own jobs. But that aint happening, because the ASAs action has nothing to do with principle or conscience, and everything to do with a cynical, self-serving devotion to a reality-challenged ideological party line  that, and raw bigotry.

American Studies and Israel-Hatred | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 6, 2014)

*Muslims, Our Natural Allies?*

February 6, 2014 by Robert Spencer






World Hijab Day was February 1, and Princeton Professor Robert P. George marked the occasion by publishing a piece in the Catholic journal First Things entitled &#8220;Muslims, Our Natural Allies.&#8221; He included in his article a video in which a World Hijab Day organizer stoutly defended her right to cover her hair; George proclaimed: &#8220;I stand with the young woman in the above video in defense of modesty, chastity, and piety.&#8221; Michael Potemra at National Review led the cheering: &#8220;Let&#8217;s take a moment to praise the intellectual fearlessness of NR&#8217;s friend Robby George.&#8221;

...

Modesty is a virtue only when it is freely adopted, not enforced by threats. Yet George takes no notice of the fact that many Muslim women don the hijab not out of modesty, but out of fear. The woman in his featured video defends her freedom to wear the hijab, but it is far more likely that women will be victimized for not wearing it than for wearing it. Aqsa Parvez&#8217;s Muslim father choked her to death with her hijab after she refused to wear it. Amina Muse Ali was a Christian woman in Somalia whom Muslims murdered because she wasn&#8217;t wearing a hijab. Forty women were murdered in Iraq in 2007 for not wearing the hijab.

Will Robert George and Michael Potemra pause to say a few words in memory of Aqsa, Amina, and the forty Iraqi women? Will they honor the memory of Amira, an Egyptian girl who committed suicide after being brutalized for her family for refusing to wear the hijab? Will they defend the freedom of Alya Al-Safar, whose Muslim cousin threatened to kill her and harm her family because she stopped wearing the hijab in Britain; and of Amira Osman Hamid, who faces whipping in Sudan for refusing to wear the hijab; and of the Muslim and non-Muslim teachers at the Islamic College of South Australia who were told that they had to wear the hijab or be fired; and of the women in Chechnya whom police shot with paintballs because they weren&#8217;t wearing hijab; and of the women also in Chechnya who were threatened by men with automatic rifles for not wearing hijab; and of the elementary school teachers in Tunisia who were threatened with death for not wearing hijab; and of the Syrian schoolgirls who were forbidden to go to school unless they wore hijab; and of the women in Gaza whom Hamas has forced to wear hijab; and of the women in Iran who protested against the regime by daring to take off their legally-required hijab; and of the women in London whom Muslim thugs threatened to murder if they didn&#8217;t wear hijab; and of the anonymous young Muslim woman who doffed her hijab outside her home and started living a double life in fear of her parents, and all the other women and girls who have been killed or threatened, or who live in fear for daring not to wear the hijab?

...

Qaradawi even said last year: &#8220;If they had gotten rid of the apostasy punishment, Islam wouldn&#8217;t exist today.&#8221; The persecutions of apostates from Islam (including, but by no means limited to, Mohammed Hegazy in Egypt, Youcef Nadarkhani in Iran, and Said Musa and Abdul Rahman in Afghanistan) demonstrates that for all too many Muslim authorities, there is no religious liberty in Islam. In working for religious liberty, Asma Uddin would be putting her life in jeopardy in many Muslim countries.

...

*Then there&#8217;s Omar Ahmad, CAIR&#8217;s co-founder and longtime Board Chairman, who told a Muslim crowd in California in 1998 that &#8220;Islam isn&#8217;t in America to be equal to any other faith, but to become dominant. The Koran&#8230;should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on Earth.&#8221;*
...

Resistance to jihad terror and Islamic supremacism is now almost universally reviled as &#8220;hate,&#8221; with the George/Potemra approach considered to be the broad-minded, open-hearted alternative. But it is not &#8220;hate&#8221; to stand for justice even when the perpetrators of injustice are Muslims acting in the name of Islam. It is not &#8220;bigotry&#8221; to notice that Islamic jihadists are in virtually every case devoted adherents of Islam and indefatigable Qur&#8217;an-quoters, and to call upon peaceful Muslims to work against their influence within Muslim communities. It is not &#8220;racism&#8221; to stand against an ideology and societal model against which millions of Egyptians demonstrated last summer, not wanting to live under a system that institutionalizes oppression of women and non-Muslims and destroys the freedom of speech any more than non-Muslims do.

In fact, those who are truly heeding the &#8220;better angels of our nature&#8221; are standing up fearlessly against Sharia injustice and violence incited by the Qur&#8217;an, even despite the pressure from Robert George and Michael Potemra to join the herd of those who wink at these injustices in the interests of a spurious and ultimately self-defeating &#8220;natural alliance.&#8221;

Muslims, Our Natural Allies? | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## bianco (Feb 6, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> 
> 5/25/12 By  Larissa Scott
> 
> ...




*Funny about that. *
Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Magicknight94 (Feb 12, 2014)

Americans really hate muslism now, aren't they?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 13, 2014)

Magicknight94 said:


> Americans really hate muslism now, aren't they?



Are you from the islamic community of *H*o *C*hi *M*inh *C*ity...


----------



## Magicknight94 (Feb 13, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> Magicknight94 said:
> 
> 
> > Americans really hate muslism now, aren't they?
> ...



Nah, we only have a few mosques here


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2014)

*The Agony of Moral Defeat*

March 7, 2014 by Richard L. Cravatts

Perhaps when literary critic C.S. Lewis despaired of omnipotent moral busybodies . . . who torment us for our own good, he was speaking about those well-meaning, but naïve college students who torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience. Lewiss observation seemed to have been given credence in the past weeks by the very public, tendentious rants of two coeds, one at Harvard University and one at UCLA, as they railed against a world in which their dreams of social justice for the oppressed and weak was not being realized, despite their best efforts.

In the first instance, in an op-ed in the Harvard Crimson entitled The Doctrine of Academic Freedom, Sandra Y.L. Korn, majoring at Harvard, tellingly, in the history of science and studies of women, gender and sexuality, decided that academic freedom was undeserved by those who hold beliefs different than hers and her fellow moral busybodies those who have decided what is moral, what is right, and what is acceptable speech and behavior on Harvards campus and in the world beyond. Why should we put up with research that counters our goals simply in the name of academic freedom?, she asked, seemingly without embarrassment. Academic freedom, she contended, should be put in check so that unwelcomed viewpoints can be suppressed. As an alternative virtue, she suggested a more rigorous standard: one of academic justice.

...

The Agony of Moral Defeat | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 16, 2015)

*CAIR Demands Muslim Indoctrination of 12-Year-Olds*
* The story of a parent uprising in Tennessee. *
October 16, 2015
Matthew Vadum







The terrorist-linked Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) is demanding that public school students in overwhelmingly Christian Tennessee be taught that the Islamic prophet Muhammad is the one and only true messenger of God.

No one seems to know why the Volunteer State has become a target of Religion of Peace activists. A 2014 Pew Research Center study found 81 percent of Tennessee residents are Christian, and only 1 percent are Muslims. The national average is 70.6 percent Christian and 0.9 percent Muslim.

But the self-styled Muslim civil rights group is warning Tennesseans about a proposed law that would forbid public schools in the state from teaching the principles of The Religion of Peace _and every other religion_ until the 10th grade. Of course, whether Islam is even a religion per se has become a topic of lively debate. As outspoken ex-Muslim Ayaan Hirsi Ali says "Islam is not a religion of peace, it's a political theory of conquest that seeks domination by any means it can." 

As Hirsi Ali opines and _FrontPage_ readers are painfully aware, Islam is not content to be treated equally alongside other world religions. It insists on supremacy. As the _San Ramon Valley Herald_ reported, CAIR founder Omar Ahmad told California Muslims exactly that in 1998, years before Americans were paying attention to Islam.

"If you choose to live here ... you have a responsibility to deliver the message of Islam," he said. The report paraphrased Ahmad adding, "Islam isn't in America to be equal to any other faiths, but to become dominant. The Koran should be the highest authority in America, and Islam the only accepted religion on earth." Ahmad also said, "Everything we need to know is in the Koran. We don't need to look somewhere else."




...

The kind of indoctrination Griffin references is legion. Universities, think tanks, and media outlets are armed to the teeth with Islamic propaganda, some of which is funded by U.S. taxpayers and Islamists overseas. For all we know, public school teaching plans in Tennessee and other states are already being based on these heavily biased materials.

Islamophile Carl W. Ernst, Kenan Distinguished Professor at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, provides a resource page on so-called Islamophobia on his taxpayer-supported website. It encourages readers to gorge themselves on self-serving drivel from the far-left Southern Poverty Law Center and the Center for American Progress. It refers readers to the Bridge Initiative: A Research Project on Islamophobia at the Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Center for Muslim-Christian Understanding at Georgetown University and the Islamophobia Research & Documentation Project at the University of California, Berkeley. At Berkeley, the Institute for South Asia Studies offers "K-14" lesson plans.

...

As you read this, would-be killers may be preparing to honor the cleric's wishes.

Although it happened in France, one young would-be terrorist just took action for Allah in school.

The _Daily Mail_ (UK) is reporting that a 15-year-old student attacked his teacher in a French classroom while screaming the jihadist battle cry "Allahu Akbar." The unidentified pupil shot his teacher with a BB gun after reportedly "devising a plan to kill his literature tutor and die a martyr." A week after devising the plan, the boy "brought a knife and airsoft gun and grenade to Oehmichen Technical School in the city of Chalons-en-Champagne, France."

And when it happens again, stateside or not, young American public school students will be asked to define deviancy down as they ponder the real "root causes" behind the attack and are cautioned against judging the terrorists too harshly. Islamophobia, U.S. foreign policy, the continuing, stubborn existence of Israel, capitalism, the exploitation of the Third World, poverty, or unemployment drove the jihadists, youngsters will be told.

*But the clock is ticking. As Muslim values are inculcated in young Americans, toleration of Islamism is likely to spread. In fairly short order it may be too late to retrieve young American minds from error.

CAIR Demands Muslim Indoctrination of 12-Year-Olds*


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 22, 2015)

*Moral Dementia at Stanford and Berkeley*
* Honoring homicide. *
October 23, 2015
Richard L. Cravatts






In a display of moral narcissism that British columnist Melanie Phillips has characterized as a “dialogue of the demented,” Stanford students staged a public protest on October 19th to once again denounce Israel and, presumably, to honor the slain homicidal Palestinians who have so far claimed the lives of 11 Israelis in a recent spate of violence in Jerusalem and parts of Judea and Samaria.

The protest, organized by the vitriolic Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), followed in style and substance an equally debased display of moral self-righteousness at Berkeley, where a similar gathering on October 13th saw protesters enthusiastically chanting “long live the intifada” and “we support the intifada,” in other words, extolling the current homicidal rampage in Israel in which youthful terrorists have used knives, guns, stones, and vehicles to randomly murder Jewish civilians. In fact, the use of that word “intifada” is a grotesque and murderous reference to the Second Intifada that began in 2000, during which Arab terrorists murdered some 1000 Israelis and wounded more than 14,000 others.

Students for Justice in Palestine was founded by Berkeley professor Hatem Bazian, who in 2004 called for an intifada in the United States, and has become a disruptive, corrosive presence on many campuses with its disruptive, mendacious anti-Israel activism. The Stanford chapter, like others, has as its stated mission to work “toward justice and the recognition of universal rights for all current and displaced residents of historic Palestine,” meaning _only_ the Palestinians at the expense of, and to the detriment of, Israelis. This notion of “justice” has only one beneficiary in a zero sum game where justice is achieved, not by having two states living side by side in peace, but through the creation of a new Palestinian state in the place of Israel.

“We stand in solidarity with the Palestinian people’s struggle for self-determination, justice, and equality,” the mission statement continues, intentionally ignoring the current existence of a sovereign Jewish state and allowing that self-determination is only acceptable for Palestinian Arabs and not, it seems, for Jews.

...

That pro-Palestinian student activists, those who purport to be motivated by a desire to bring “justice” to the Middle East and who, presumably, care about _all_ human lives, could publicly call for the renewed slaughter of Jews in the name of Palestinian self-determination demonstrates quite clearly how ideologically debased the human rights movement has become. Activists on the Stanford and Berkeley campuses, who never have to face a physical threat more serious than getting jostled while waiting in line for a latte at Starbucks, are quick to denounce Israel’s very real existential threats and the necessity of the Jewish state to take counter measures to thwart terrorism against its civilian population. And quick to label the killing of terrorists by the IDF as “extra-judicial” killings, these well-meaning but morally-blind individuals see no contradiction in their calls for the renewed murder of Jews for their own sanctimonious cause.

At Berkeley, protestors were shouting out the oft-heard slogan, “From the river to the sea, Palestine will be free.” That phrase suggests the same situation that a rekindled Intifada would help bring about, namely, that if the fictive nation of “Palestine” is “liberated,” is free, there will be, of course, no Israel between the Jordan River and Mediterranean—and no Jews.

Those students who lend their moral support to terrorism, and who continually see the existence of “grievance-based violence” as a justifiable tool of the oppressed, have helped introduce a sick moral relativism into discussions about radical Islam and Palestinianism, not to mention Israel’s right to protect its citizens from being slaughtered.

That those students purporting to care about attaining social justice for the downtrodden are willing to let another group of people be murdered as part of that well-meaning campaign demonstrates quite clearly that a moral dementia has enveloped the anti-Israel crowd in a way that is both frightening and tragic, and we should see it for what it really is.

Moral Dementia at Stanford and Berkeley


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 23, 2015)

What's wrong with a little homicide?  Once you have written a few laws to entitle yourself to other people's money, you must keep killing to keep the loot.  Otherwise someone will eventually make you cash up.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 26, 2015)

*Islam and 9/11 Not Connected, 12-Year-Olds Taught in America*
* How stealth Jihad gets at our kids. *
October 26, 2015
Matthew Vadum






Parents in Illinois are outraged that a public school there is painting a positive picture of Islam and teaching impressionable young students that Islam bears no responsibility for the 9/11 terrorist attacks in the United States.

This is just the latest incident demonstrating a growing trend in American education to portray the intolerant, slavery-sanctioning, woman-oppressing, genocidal, and relentlessly expansionist Religion of Peace as a misunderstood force for good or as just another world religion, no better or worse than the others. The relativist, multiculturalist, pro-Sharia compliance perspective is that a few bad, weird people who just happened to be Muslims flew airplanes into the World Trade Center, the Pentagon, and a Pennsylvania field on Sept. 11, 2001, and that these jihadist extremists in no way represent the core teachings of the Koran and the whole Islamic community, even though Muslims have been slaughtering, enslaving, and otherwise subjugating unbelievers for 1,400 years.

One of the education sector's gatekeepers Mark Halwachs, superintendent of High Mount School in Swansea, Ill., is proud to be serving humanity by presenting Islam as a positive thing that had absolutely nothing to do with the horrors of 9/11. The Kindergarten-to-8th Grade school he oversees has no plans to abandon its Islamic misinformation efforts and the teaching of revisionist history.

Halwachs, who sounds very much like a spokesman for the pro-Islamist Southern Poverty Law Center, made a series of admissions in an interview with the _Belleville News-Democrat_. The newspaper account states:

“We have to present, with 9/11 or anything, it wasn’t a religion that did that. It was bad men that did that. I think you have to take moments like that and use them as teachable moments,” he said. “You have to look at the age group and your students, and to me you can talk about different things in the world and teach about tolerance.”

School systems everywhere in America are littered with people like Halwachs who excitedly view 9/11 as a springboard to discussions about tolerance.

Halwachs seemed to suggest parents who complain about the specifics in lessons are eccentric outliers. Besides, "the school is teaching — and students that age can tell — the difference between a large group and a fanatical faction," the newspaper paraphrased him saying.

Parent Rachel Seger disagrees.

She wasn't happy when her 12-year-old daughter came home with history homework that consisted of learning vocabulary words from the world of Islam. “She said, ‘What’s Koran mean?’ and I flipped,” said Seger. “I said, ‘Excuse me?’ and I looked at them, and I said oh my God.”

Among the vocabulary words were jihad, Islam, Muslim, Arabia, Muhammad, Allah, hegira, mosque, Koran, and Baghdad. The report continues:

“Some of these words, I don’t even know what they are: Ayatollah, caliph,” said Seger, who was shocked that the history class would step so close to teaching religion. “I don’t want her learning other faiths from school. If it would have just stopped at ‘this is their culture, this is where they go to church,’ fine. But when you get into the actual aspect of it, that’s where I’m drawing the line. That’s just going a little too far.”

Sixth-grade history teacher Jim Munden refused to comment other than to say the family and the school have resolved the issue. In the case of Seger's child, the school made an exception and agreed to exempt her from learning the jihadi glossary.

Seger believes her daughter is too young to deal with some topics. “It’s just hard to explain this to her. That age group, 12-year-old girls, they’re a lot more sensitive than people give them credit for,” she said.

The parent continued:

“When it comes to that, some of those terms should have been left off of there, or left to parents, or wait until they’re older. Wait until 16 or 17 and old enough to wrap her head around it. If they’re going to teach it, they’re going to teach all of it, not just the happy, good side of it … and she’s not prepared to hear the whole truth.”

The controversy in the Land of Lincoln comes as educator-led Islamization and Sharia-compliance efforts move forward at schools across America.

The terrorist-linked Islamist front group that calls itself the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) is demanding that public school students in overwhelmingly Christian Tennessee be taught that the Islamic prophet Muhammad is the one and only true messenger of God. Supporters of the measure are bigots, CAIR maintains.

As I wrote a few days ago at FrontPage, the self-styled Muslim civil rights group is melting down over a proposed Tennessee law that would forbid public schools in the state from teaching the principles of Islam and all religions until the 10th grade.

The bill was introduced by Republican Sheila Butt, the Majority Floor Leader in the Tennessee House of Representatives. Butt is championing the legislation, according to a news report, after parents complained about "what they perceive as an inappropriate focus on Islam in history and social studies courses in taxpayer-funded middle schools."

"I think that probably the teaching that is going on right now in seventh, eighth grade is not age-appropriate," Butt said, echoing the concerns of Rachel Seger in Illinois. Students "are not able to discern a lot of times whether it's indoctrination or whether they're learning about what a religion teaches."

...

Back here at home, Ahmed has been feted at the White House by President Barack Hussein Obama. Before meeting the president, he said, “I’m going to talk to [Obama] about, like, how hard it is growing up in America. It was pretty hard living in America and going to school being Muslim.” Obama previously tweeted in support of Ahmed, praising his so-called clock, and inviting him for a visit: "Cool clock, Ahmed. Want to bring it to the White House? We should inspire more kids like you to like science. It's what makes America great."

And before attending the White House love fest, Ahmed went on a tour of Islamic theocracies overseas. He visited Saudi Arabia, Qatar, and Sudan, embracing its genocidal president, Omar al-Bashir, an inspiration to jihadists everywhere who is wanted by the International Criminal Court for war crimes.

Ahmed's residency in pro-Muslim Brotherhood, pro-Taliban Qatar, whose totalitarian government owns media outlet Al-Jazeera and underwrites the al-Qaeda-affiliated Al Nusra Front, is being sponsored by the Qatar Foundation for Education, Science and Community Development (QF) which has invited the fake bomb-maker to join its QF Young Innovators Program. QF allegedly funds Hamas and Qatar was accused of funding Islamic State last year by German Minister Gerd Mueller.

Ahmed Mohamed, of course, is not a failure.

He's CAIR's idea of the ideal American student.

And President Obama's.

Islam and 9/11 Not Connected, 12-Year-Olds Taught in America


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 26, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> 
> 5/25/12 By  Larissa Scott
> 
> ...



Notice when ever someone's bitching about someone's else's culture or religion they use the ones who're obviously of a different culture or religion because of clothing. 

Something to be said for nudism. No funny clothes to make ya stand out no more.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 26, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Stealth Islamic Propaganda Shown to Six Million American Students*
> ...


Thanks for following all my posts, but wait awhile before you bump them, let a little time go by for max effect...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 26, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



People are lucky if I read their OPs. I don't go page by page like a troll or flamer.


----------



## Agit8r (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah. Religion should be kept out of public schools.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 11, 2015)

*Educating 'Engineers of Jihad' at US Universities*
* How the legal immigration system allowed four al-Qaeda-linked terrorists to attend U.S. colleges and roam free among us. *
November 12, 2015
Michael Cutler






On November 5, 2015 the United States Department of Justice issued a press release, “Four Men Charged with Providing Material Support to Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula.”  The Indictment that charged these individuals with their crimes was filed on September 30, 2015 and unsealed on November 5, 2015.

While most people reading the headline would think of this as purely a disturbing story about terrorism, in reality it is at least as much a story about immigration -- not_ illegal immigration_, but the _legal side _of the immigration system. Serious failures are endemic to the immigration system, but are seldom, if ever, reported on in the media or discussed by our political leaders. They were, however, reported in detail by the 9/11 Commission.

We will explore that nexus between immigration and the threat of terrorism shortly, but first, here is how the press release begins:

A four-count indictment was unsealed today in the U.S. District Court of the Northern District of Ohio charging four men with conspiring to travel to Yemen to provide thousands of dollars to Anwar Al-Awlaki in an effort to support violent jihad against U.S. military personnel in Iraq, Afghanistan and throughout the world.

The press release went on to state:

...

Here is a thumb-nail profile of the four defendants who have been charged in this case, as noted in the news DOJ release:

*Farooq Mohammad*: an Indian citizen who was an engineering student at Ohio State University between 2002 and 2004.  In or around March 2008, he married a U.S. citizen.  

*Ibrahim Mohammad*: a brother of Farooq Mohammad was also an Indian citizen who studied engineering at the University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign from 2001 through 2005.  In or around 2006, he moved to Toledo, Ohio, and married a U.S. citizen.  He became a lawful permanent resident of the United States in or around 2007.

*Asif Salim*: a U.S. citizen who studied at Ohio State University between 2000 and 2005.  He became a resident of Overland Park, Kansas, in 2007.  

*Sultane Salim*: brother of Asif Salim is also a U.S. citizen who resided in the Chicago-area from 2006 through 2012, until he moved to the Columbus-area.

For the purpose of beginning our consideration of the immigration component of the case we need to consider the first five allegations of the 72-page indictment:

...

This is only the most recent in a long string of cases involving terrorists who gamed the immigration system to enter the United States, conduct their operations and used the vulnerabilities of the immigration system -- most often the legal side of the immigration system, including the ability to enter the United States via the inspections process conducted at ports of entry and acquire lawful immigration status. On a number of occasions they were not only able to obtain lawful immigrant status, but United States citizenship as well.

The title of my November 10, 2014 commentary for Californians for Population Stabilization was a double entendre and will serve as my last word on the infuriating situation we find ourselves in today with politicians, journalists and others refusing to accept what should, by now be obvious: the need to secure our borders and effectively enforce our immigration laws is urgent.  “Lack of Intelligence in Failures to Enforce Immigration Laws.”

Educating 'Engineers of Jihad' at US Universities


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 21, 2015)

*How Hitler-Era Brown Shirts Took Over Hunter College*
* Following the blueprint of how Hitler's brown shirts worked on Germans. *
November 20, 2015
Phyllis Chesler






*Reprinted from **IsraelNationalNews.com**.*

For the first time in the 21st century and on the American campus, legitimate economic grievances, specific to New York City, specific to the United States, have been tied to Zionism.

Led by a screaming woman in hijab and a man, assisted by the usual outside agitators, students screamed themselves hoarse at Hunter College, a branch of City University of New York not far from where I live just a few days ago.

“Zionism out of CUNY!” “Zionists out of CUNY!” “Intifada, Intifada” was chanted, screamed, roared, over and over again. You may see it here and here.

Their demands for pay parity for adjunct professors is just and long overdue. Their demands for “tuition-free education, the cancellation of all student debt, a minimum wage of $15.00 for campus workers” is, perhaps, more idealistic as well as economically challenging.

However, their demands for “an end to racial and economic segregation in education, racialized college-acceptance practices, work program requirements for students on public assistance, and an end to the rapid gentrification and privatization of public school property” verges on the surreal and smacks of Occupy Wall Street and the Ferguson riots.

The next demand is obscene. 

“We demand CUNY divests from Israel, companies that maintain Zionist occupation, private prisons, and prison labor…the Zionist administration invests in Israeli companies, companies that support the Israeli occupation, hosts birthright programs and study abroad programs in occupied Palestine, and reproduces settler-colonial ideology throughout CUNY through Zionist content of education. While CUNY aims to produce the next generation of professional Zionists, SJP (Student for Justice in Palestine) aims to change the university to fight for all people’s liberation.”

...

Students who have been taught that is it permissible to shout speakers down, interrupt and heckle them, force out distinguished academics, compel payment for outside non-academic rabble rousers, feel empowered by totalitarian Group Think, conduct angry rallies like this one at Hunter College are no better than Hitler-era Brown-shirts. They are not behaving like college students.

They should be emphatically condemned by the administration, and either expelled or de-programmed, whatever works.

How Hitler-Era Brown Shirts Took Over Hunter College


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 21, 2015)

*Teacher Assigns 9th Grade Students To Create ISIS Recruitment Poster*
* The school has apologized. *
11.20.2015
News
Caleb Howe






A ninth grade teacher in Utah gave students a homework assignment this week that had parents outraged and has caused a stir online. Just days after the horrific terror attacks in Paris, the unnamed teacher sent kids home to research and create propaganda posters for terror group ISIS. The assignment was eventually canceled, and the school has issued an apology.

What could possibly have prompted this assignment? Here is what the school said in their statement, via Fox 13 in Salt Lake City, which broke the story and sent it viral on Facebook:

"Salem Junior High recently learned from concerned parents of an assignment regarding extremists use of propaganda to spread untruths and misunderstandings. Upon learning of this assignment, the administration reviewed the concerns with parents and teachers. After consultation, the assignment was immediately withdrawn. If parents have any concerns, please call the administration at Salem Junior High."

To call the assignment a dumb move would be a colossal understatement. Perverse might be better. Utterly moronic. Sickening. Those are words that come to mind. 

Students researching their posters would be searching the internet for actual ISIS propaganda, putting themselves at risk in addition to being exposed to the very propaganda that has polluted other teens too young to yet understand the full implications of what they are seeing. This assignment would be bad enough in class under supervision. But to send the kids home to work on it perhaps alone goes beyond irresponsible and into downright negligent. Just hear what this parent said:

...

Teacher Assigns 9th Grade Students To Create ISIS Recruitment Poster


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 23, 2015)

*Campus Fascists and the Suppression of Academic Free Speech*
* The anti-Israel Brownshirts want to decide who may speak and who may not. *
November 24, 2015
Richard L. Cravatts






Of the many intellectual perversions currently taking root on college campuses, perhaps none is more contradictory to what should be one of higher education’s core values than the suppression of free speech. With alarming regularity, speakers are shouted down, booed, jeered, and barraged with vitriol, all at the hands of groups who give lip service to the notion of academic free speech, and who demand it when their speech is at issue, but have no interest in listening to, or letting others listen to, ideas that contradict their own world view.

This is the tragic and inevitable result of decades of grievance-based victimism by self-designated groups who frame their rights and demands on identity politics. Those who see themselves as perennial victims also feel very comfortable, when they express their feelings of being oppressed, in projecting that same victimization outward on their oppressors.

Of course, the issue that most regularly energizes the moral narcissism of campus ideologues is the Israeli/Palestinian debate, and recent events have confirmed that, if anything, activists have been emboldened by the fact that their misbehavior is rarely addressed by administrations in the same way, for instance, that university officials are so quick to do when minority students feel “unsafe” on the University of Minnesota campus in a drive-by racist rant by an anonymous sociopath.

...

Campus Fascists and the Suppression of Academic Free Speech


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 15, 2015)

*Welcome to Hamas West, aka Connecticut College*
* When twisted Islamist ideas and lethal Jew-Hatred are protected in the name of diversity. *
December 16, 2015
Phyllis Chesler






The Connecticut College administrators have finally put it in writing.

And they did so on the last day of the semester before the winter break when they knew that students would be leaving or already gone.

Based on what they wrote, these administrators would welcome a professor who teaches that the earth is flat. One can only wonder if they would also welcome Darwin’s discoveries about evolution—or might they view evolution as Darwin’s own opinion to which he has every right unless it offends a person of color who might become violent, in which case, Darwin’s ideas may be taught as long as Creationism is given equal time.

The American campus now welcomes all expressions, Big Lies, lethal narratives, speech that incites people to violence, junk science, ideas that are false and that endanger their own students—all are welcome.

Here is the statement just issued by Connecticut College administrators. I have never read a more intellectually vacuous statement—but the good news is this: they have opened the door to the truth. I can only hope and pray that organizations begin to tell the truth via posters on every campus from coast to coast. Here is your permission:

“To Members of the Campus Community,

The conflict in Israel and Palestine is one of the most complex issues
today, and one that we as a community have been discussing in classes,
in programs and in forums over the last several months.

Last week, the student group Conn Students in Solidarity with
Palestine (CSSP) placed posters around campus about an international
travel program called Birthright. The program sponsors free travel to
Israel for young Americans of Jewish descent.

We recognize CSSP’s right to share its perspective. Likewise, we
acknowledge the right of members of the community to express their
disagreement with the posters’ characterization of the Birthright
program. We continue to work proactively to open up venues for further
dialogue so that diverse points of view can be expressed. We are
committed to supporting all members of our community as we navigate
these and other complicated issues. We believe that a free and open
exchange of ideas—especially on contentious issues of the day—is a
hallmark of a vibrant institution and an essential part of a liberal
arts education."

What are they talking about? Pro-Palestinians students and supportive faculty plastered posters around the campus which are Big Lies and, in my view, amount to anti-Semitic hate speech. Nevertheless, these ideas have gained enormous traction on the North American campus. Such posters function as indoctrination tools for Islamism.

These posters have frightened and humiliated a small number of Jewish students on campus who will soon be visiting Israel for the first time.

These posters are meant to intimidate Jewish or pro-Israel students and faculty and to entice non-Jewish or uninformed students and faculty into believing that Israel is factually an example of “settler colonialism;” that there really are “seven million Palestinian refugees today”—all because of the “Nakba” (catastrophe), which is how Arab Muslims refer to the creation of the sovereign, democratic, modern state of Israel.

These posters view the Birthright Project as yet another example of Jews “ignoring Palestine” and caring only about Jews.

This is crude stuff that has no place on a university campus.

The posters are phrased in such a way as to present the Taglit-Birthright Israel as an ethnically exclusive free program for Jews only; as if this is unfair; as if this is only possible because there are too many rich Jews.

...

Welcome to Hamas West, aka Connecticut College


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 20, 2015)

*THIS WEEK IN PROGRESSIVE LUNACY: Professor Leads Campus Protest Wearing 'Muslim Yellow Star'*
* Because wanting to temporarily halt Muslim immigration is the same as marking Jews for death. *
12.18.2015
News
Trey Sanchez






A religious studies professor at the University of San Diego gathered at least 100 other faculty and students to join her in silently protesting what she considered anti-Muslim rhetoric coming from Republican candidates. But in doing so, the group went completely over the top by misappropriating the yellow badges forced onto Jews before the Holocaust and wore similar stars inscribed with "Muslim" and a crescent moon.

According to the _Times of San Diego_, Bahar Davary is an associate professor of theology and religious studies. The idea for the badges was birthed in her introduction to Islam course "Islamic Faith and Practice" with the help of her students. From the _Times_:

“What it symbolizes is that there have been people who have been made to be the ‘other’ throughout history,” said Davary, an Iranian-American whose academic specialty at the Catholic university is Islam…

“It’s not only Trump. It’s not only Ben Carson,” Davary said. “There have been anti-Muslim actions taking place. In some ways it’s frightening.”

Davary was careful to instruct that the protest was to remain on campus for fear that it could be "misunderstood" as the report notes:

For now, it’s a campus protest only. She advises her students not to wear the stars off campus in case the meaning is misunderstood.

...










THIS WEEK IN PROGRESSIVE LUNACY: Professor Leads Campus Protest Wearing 'Muslim Yellow Star'


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 29, 2015)

*Muslim Student Association Leader Calls Campus Police Over Invitation to Debate*
* Why a campus police officer knocked on my dorm room. *
December 29, 2015
Noor al-Amriki






*Reprinted from JihadWatch.org.*

Back in the early Fall of 2006, I was attending a university in my home state. Over three years before that, I had left Islam, and I wanted to do my little part to prevent others from being deceived by Muslims and their attempts at whitewashing what Islam actually taught. Facebook was very new to me, but I managed to find the head or representative of the Muslim Student Association at my school. I sent her a friendly message and asked if she might be interested in participating in a debate on campus about Islam. After finishing the message, I forgot it because of classes.

Approximately two or three days later, I was in my dorm room when I heard a knock at the door. I opened the door and was surprised to see a campus police officer standing there. I greeted him and he asked if I was me. Then he asked if I had sent a message to the Muslim woman in question. I confirmed that I had indeed done so, and asked what the problem was. The officer stated that the woman took my email merely asking if she would like to participate in a campus debate on Islam as a threat and contacted campus police. I explained to him that no threats of any kind were made, just a polite request. The officer said that due to the complaint, he would need to search my room for weapons. I agreed to allow this, but made it clear that it was wrong to make a complaint against me when no threats had been made. He did not respond, but did a quick look in the room and found nothing, of course. He thanked me for my cooperation and departed.

Years later, that incident had all but left my mind until I read Robert Spencer’s recent Jihad Watch post about the attempt by the Muslim Student Association to silence free speech by trying to organize a zero tolerance policy on speech they deem “Islamophobic.” I regret not making my own complaint to the university at that time, about that woman’s false claim of feeling threatened. I never replied to the woman or to anyone else, out of fear of being kicked out of school.

...

Muslim Student Association Leader Calls Campus Police Over Invitation to Debate


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 5, 2016)

*Cal Support For Terrorists*
* An exchange of letters with university officials. *
January 5, 2016
David Horowitz Freedom Center






*To learn more about the Freedom Center's Stop the Jihad on Campus Campaign, visit StoptheJihadonCampus.org.*

*Editorial note: *This fall, the David Horowitz Freedom Center released a report naming the 10 Top American Universities Most Friendly to Terrorists. Among them were three campuses of the University of California system: The University of California, Irvine, the University of California, Los Angeles, and the University of California, San Diego.

These universities give financial support and campus privileges to organizations that promote terrorist propaganda, specifically Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP) and the Muslim Students Association (MSA). Both of these campus groups were created by the Muslim Brotherhood, the creator of Hamas, an organization which openly advocates for the destruction of the Jewish state and the genocide of the Jewish people.

On November 25, we wrote to the presidents of each university named in our “Top Ten” report to urge them to withdraw their financial and institutional support for student organizations which promote terrorist agendas. The president of the University of California and former head of the Department of Homeland Security, Janet Napolitano, did not reply to our letter but assigned a response to the Executive Director of Student Affairs at UC Irvine. What follows is our second letter to President Napolitano and then an exchange between the UC Irvine administrator and our campus director, Sara Dogan, followed by our initial letter to President Napolitano.

David Horowitz
CEO & Founder, the David Horowitz Freedom Center
Sherman Oaks, California

*

January 4, 2016

Janet Napolitano
President
University of California

Dear Janet Napolitano,

On November 20, 2015, I sent you a letter about two organizations that promote terrorist propaganda, and specifically terrorist lies about Jews and the state of Israel on your campuses. These organizations – Students for Justice in Palestine and the Muslim Students Association – were founded by members of the Muslim Brotherhood, the terrorist organization that trained Osama bin Laden and that created Hamas, whose charter calls for the extermination of the Jews. Both these organizations receive funding and special privileges from your university. I asked you to end this support: “This letter is to ask you to withdraw your active support for this organization and the terrorist agendas it promotes, specifically the destruction of the Jewish state of Israel, and the extermination of its Jewish population.” As a former head of the Department of Homeland Security, surely you can appreciate the inappropriateness of having a taxpayer-funded university provide financial support to pro-terrorist propaganda groups.

...

Cal Support For Terrorists


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2016)

*The Lie of Pro-Palestinian Activism*
* A lecture at the University of Chicago exposes the Jew-hating agenda of a fake peace movement. *
February 23, 2016
Caroline Glick





(If the kiddies believe these posters they should get the boot...)

_Originally published by the Jerusalem Post._

Last Thursday, yet again, we learned that pro-Palestinian activists couldn’t care less about Palestinians.

For them, the Palestinians whose rights they claim to champion are nothing more than means to another end.

Our latest lesson came from the University of Chicago.

Last week, Palestinian human rights activist Bassam Eid was abused and threatened by supposedly pro-Palestinian and pro-peace activists as he tried to inform his audience about the state of Palestinian human rights today.

Bassam Eid has dedicated his life to defending the human rights of the Palestinians. From 1967 through 1994, Israel administered the population centers of Judea, Samaria and Gaza. From 1994, with the establishment of the Palestinian Authority until today, the Palestinians have been ruled by the PLO and Hamas.

As a human rights activist, until 1994, Eid directed most of his criticisms against Israel. Since then, Eid has defended Palestinian human rights from abuse at the hands of the PLO and Hamas.

Until 1994, Eid’s human rights activism made him the darling of the far Left. He was a co-director of B’tselem. He was invited to prestigious anti-Israel forums worldwide and given platforms where he presented his accusations against Israel to international acclaim.

But since the PA was formed, those who once upheld him as a hero have turned their backs on him. In so doing, they have shown their true colors.

During his talk at the University of Chicago, those colors came shining through.

Eid talked about the human rights abuses and repression of Palestinians not at the hands of Israel, but at the hands of the PA and Hamas. In other words, Eid held the Palestinian leadership accountable for its failure to respect the rights of the Palestinians it claims to speak for.

This, it turns out, is a big no-no.

Eid was attacked by two distinct groups for daring to hold the Palestinian leadership accountable for its abuses of Palestinian human rights. In their collusion, we see the truth about those who proclaim their commitment to “justice for the Palestinians” on the one hand, and those who proclaim their devotion to “peace” on the other hand.

...

The Lie of Pro-Palestinian Activism


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 1, 2016)

*The Paranoid View of History Infects Oberlin*
* Promoting classic anti-Semitic tropes goes unchecked at one of America’s finest liberal arts institutions. *
March 1, 2016
Richard L. Cravatts






  “Anti-Semitism,” wrote Stephen Eric Bronner, author of the engaging book _A Rumor About The Jews,_ “is the stupid answer to a serious question: How does history operate behind our backs?” For a wide range of ideological extremists, anti-Semitism is still the stupid answer for why what goes wrong with the world does go wrong. It is a philosophical world view and interpretation of history that creates conspiracies as a way of explaining the unfolding of historical events; it is a pessimistic and frantic outlook, characterized in 1964 by historian Richard Hofstadter as “the paranoid style” of politics, which shifts responsibility from the self to sinister, omnipotent others—typically and historically the Jews.

Long the thought product of cranks and fringe groups, Hofstadter’s paranoid style of politics has lately entered the mainstream of what would be considered serious, and respectable academic enterprise. Witness, for instance, the Facebook posts of Joy Karega, an assistant professor of Rhetoric and Composition at Oberlin College, who wildly claimed that Jewish bankers control the world economy and have financed every war since Napoleon, that Israelis and Zionists were not only behind the 9/11 attacks in New York but also orchestrated the _Charlie Hebdo _attacks in Paris, and that Israeli fingerprints could be found in the downing over Ukraine of Malaysian Air Flight 17 and also in the rise of ISIS.

What troubles observers of this type of intellectual incoherence emanating from academia, is that, unlike its intellectually flabby predecessors from right-wing hate groups or left wing cranks, this political analysis comes complete with academic respectability of Oberlin, a trend that Professor Hofstadter had himself originally found noteworthy. “In fact,” he wrote, “the idea of the paranoid style as a force in politics would have little contemporary relevance or historical value if it were applied only to men with profoundly disturbed minds. It is the use of paranoid modes of expression by more or less normal people that makes the phenomenon significant.”

...

The Paranoid View of History Infects Oberlin


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 7, 2016)

*Simon & Schuster Gets With the Program*
* A line of Muslim-themed books for children coming soon. *
March 7, 2016
Hugh Fitzgerald






*Reprinted from Jihad Watch.*

Last week it was announced that Simon and Schuster will publish a line of Muslim-themed books for children called Salaam Reads. The undertaking appears to have been prompted by one Zareem Jaffery, an executive editor at the publishing house, who says the “aim with the Salaam Reads imprint is in part to provide fun and compelling books for Muslim children” that will also be “entertaining and enriching for a larger non-Muslim audience.” She convinced Simon and Schuster that the time was right to get with this program, the program being to make Muslim children feel at home by reading about Muslim children just like themselves and to make familiar, and palatable, Muslim religious observances and beliefs to non-Muslim children, by showing how kids of four different “faith traditions” — “Musa, Moises, Mo, and Kevin” (can you spot the Catholic?) – become friends, pal around together, and find out about each other’s faiths, without anything to trouble their carefree, innocent friendship as each learns, in turn, about the religious practices and beliefs of each of the three other members of the group.

All this sweetness and light, however, will almost certainly be based on a lie, or rather on a series of lies. Of course, none of the books has yet been published, but we can confidently predict what in them will not be included, and what will. Just imagine, for a minute, how the two most important Muslim holidays, Eid Al-Adha and Eid Al-Fitr, are likely to be presented by Salaam Reads. At both of these feasts, an animal — a lamb, a goat, a cow, a camel — is sacrificed, its throat slit, and then it is left to bleed to death, often in full view of smiling and excited onlookers. You can find photographs of such scenes online, at Muslim websites. If the aim of Salaam Reads is to convey a truthful picture of Islam, then it ought to show how almost all Muslims practice it, and that includes the way those animals are killed, which is part of the violence that suffuses Islam. But do you think those responsible for Salaam Reads will provide any such pictures or photographs of these animals, dying or dead? When it comes to sharing knowledge of this aspect of the Muslim faith, Salaam Reads will not only avoid showing the practice, but in the text will provide only a vague brusque admission that “animals are sacrificed” at the two Eids, while carefully not hinting at how.

...

  Salaam Reads will certainly be sure to include Quran 5:32, in its popular but incomplete and misleading form:

“The Holy Koran teaches that whoever kills an innocent, it is as if he has killed all mankind; and whoever saves a person, it is as if he has saved all mankind.”

But Salaam Reads will not include the modifying verse Qur’an 5:33:

“The only reward of those who make war upon Allah and His messenger and strive after *corruption in the land* will be that they will be killed or crucified, or have their hands and feet on alternate sides cut off, or will be expelled out of the land.”

And I can just imagine the four boys – Musa, Moises, Mo, and Kevin – visiting each other’s churches, synagogues, mosques as part of Interfaith Outreach, and one of the non-Muslim boys proudly proclaiming that in this great land of ours, the First Amendment guarantees the free exercise of religion, and Mo then replying, “You know, some people seem to think that Muslims don’t respect freedom of religion, but nothing could be further from the truth. Why, more than a thousand years before the First Amendment guaranteed freedom of religion here in our home, we Muslims observed freedom of religion as guaranteed in the Holy Qur’an: ‘There is no compulsion in religion.'” (2.256) What that phrase actually meant in practice is that all non-Muslims have three choices under Muslim rule: death, or conversion to Islam or, if you were a Christian or Jew, and thus of the People of the Book (Ahl al-Kitab) you could be “tolerated” as long as you agreed to a life of indignity and humiliation as a “Dhimmi,” and agreed to pay a special tax, the “Jizyah.” If, in the Salaam Reads series, the word “Jizyah” appears at all, it will no doubt be defined as “an amount non-Muslims pay the Muslim state to protect them.” But protect them from whom? From the Muslims themselves. The exaction of the “Jizyah” is classic extortion.

Muhammad is the central figure in Islam. He is the Perfect Man (_al-insan al-kamil_) and the Model of Conduct (_uswa hasana_). But I’m fairly sure that in the Salaam Reads series, there’s a lot you won’t be told about Muhammad. You won’t learn of Muhammad’s consummation of his marriage to little Aisha when she was six, or about the assassination of the poetess Asma bint Marwan or the killing of the elderly Jewish poet Abu ‘Afak, who had mocked Muhammad in verse. You won’t find out about Muhammad’s raid on the Khaybar Oasis, where this “Perfect Man” seized loot from the inoffensive Jewish farmers, and in the afternoon took for himself as a sex slave a Jewish girl, Safiyya, whose husband, father, and brothers Muhammad had had killed that very morning. You won’t hear about the slaughter of 600-900 members of the Banu Qurayza in Medina after they had surrendered.

When the Salaam Reads books start to come out, see if you can find anywhere in their texts “kitman” and “taqiyya.” You won’t find those words printed on the pages. But not to worry: they’ll both be staring you in the face.

Simon & Schuster Gets With the Program


----------

